# Marriage Approval in Portugal



## Ahmed Raju (Feb 1, 2016)

I am non eu citizen live in Portugal with out any resistance
Last September I was submitted our paper for marriage date, I mean for marriage approval but I still don't get any news 
I went to marriage registry office 2 time and they told us that they send our paper to sef and its taking time
They said its depend on sef now, but it's 5 month passed I submitted 
Our paper and don't get any news just sold us for wait.

Can anyone tell that how long it's taken for marriage approval in Portugal. 
Please if anyone know then can tell me?


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello brother is take the time I have 5 years resident card and I have legal requirements and all papers they asked. Can you pls share ur experience with me about it and you from where


----------

